# Paint



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Does anyone know of a good place to buy OEM nissan paint. Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

umh, Nissan?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

that doesnt help me at all. Like a nissan dealership or what


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, duh.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

lol


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, a Nissan dealership would be a good place to get OEM Nissan paint. If you find a good bodyshop, they can colormatch the same as Nissan. It just depends how much paint you need.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I didn't know it was this hard.

I wonder if people are really too lazy to pick up a phone book and make some calls?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

thank you 97sentragxe. 

Chimmike, well it helps to know where to start looking. You are an asshole.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

canadian tire matched 1987 hot red, they had to order it, but in total it cost me $6. (small spray can). I guess you live in the states, so i dont know what the equivalent of canadian tire is there... but check it out. i guess if you're doing a whole paintjob you should go to a bodyshop, they usually can do color - match. nissan dealerships should be able to do it too, but i bet it's expensive there.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> *thank you 97sentragxe.
> 
> Chimmike, well it helps to know where to start looking. You are an asshole. *



use your brain. OEM paint=dealer. What, you think you could go to ACE hardware and say, Oh, I want some Nissan OEM paint, and they'd be like, which color?

use your freakin brain, and you wouldn't have had to post here.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^^

That's right, you newbs need to start using the good ol' search button and using your brain. Don't waste it on calling names, you never know who will be helping you out when you have a REAL question to ask. So keep it nice and clean, or join a forum that can take your shyt.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Actually, it was a valid question. It may have been trivial to some of you on the forums, but then, and I *know* at least one of you has heard this before--*If you feel its not worth your time, then just don't reply!!!* Having a turboed Sentra does not make you better than anyone else. It really doesn't make you faster than a lot of people, either. I've got a bike that would be faster, an '03 Altima that would be faster, and a grandma car for work that would be faster. I don't claim superiority for it though. I'm off my soapbox now.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you can go by a autobody paint store as well. i got a quart of cloud white for $38. if its cloud white you need, i can give you the paint code as well. and mike..calm the hell down man.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i did do a search, i always do a search before posting. It is easier to do a search


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The dealership I bought my Nissan from has a body/paint shop damn near attached to it. I'm sure others do as well.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

are you going to do same paint or change the color? if yoru going to do the same, you might want to check the color code which is on the driver side door panel. The dealer might as for the code. this will save you some time.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i got my spoiler and new front bumper so they need to be painted body color.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

you can order the paint at any Nissan dealer or give your paint code # to your body shop... the paint code can be found on a sticker which can be found on the inside/edge part of the driver side door


----------

